# XM Also Ponders Move into Canada



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM Satellite Radio revealed that it's considering a move into Canada, following in the footsteps of Sirius and its plans to offer a product north of the border.

XM disclosed in a Securities and Exchange Commission filing released late last week that it's working to establish a joint venture entity that would be authorized to provide its offerings in Canada. The entity is in the process of seeking authority from the Canadian government to provide satellite radio service throughout the country, the company said.

Also, XM said it anticipates the joint venture, once established, would be independently financed.

Sirius has partnered with CBC/Radio-Canada to bring its product to Canada, and both are working at the Canadian Radio-television and Telecommunications Commission for a license to deliver satellite radio service north of the border. CBC/Radio-Canada said it secured distribution of two of its main channels, Radio One and La Premiere Chaine, for the Sirius service.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Hmm...I would think Sirius would have MUCH better reception in Canada than XM, due to XM's low profile on the horizon. I wonder if this will have much influence in the approval/disapproval of XM entering the market in Canada...


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

What I wonder is if the exact same service will be allowed north of the boarder as it will be south of the boarder or if some restrictions may occur? Will those in the south be able to get CBC/Radio-Canada? Being that CBC/Radio-Canada is government funded, odds are Sirius will get in without issue...

Also, does that mean Sirius and XM users in the states can drive north of the boarder and recieve their service?


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

alebowgm said:


> Also, does that mean Sirius and XM users in the states can drive north of the boarder and recieve their service?


You already can, especially Sirius due to it's height in the sky. I would think XM would get drop outs more due to buildings once you get north of the border and their satellites are even LOWER in the sky.


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

Many people have XM in Canada with a U.S. address. They call into Opie and Anthony frequently.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

I have traveled in eastern Canada with an XM. It worked perfectly even in Atlantic Canada as far east as Halifax and Charlottetown, which is as far east as I got. You would think that if any populated place would have reception issues, it would be the east.

As to prgramming, on the music side look for the core music channel to the be same, with a few Canada only channels to cover the CRTC weird content rules. On the talk side, look for the US sports channels and the stuf like Radio Classics, but not the news talk channels. Then a few Canadian talk channels added in their place.


----------

